# Exporting Expression Maps as keyswitches



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2022)

There are various ways to transform keyswitches into Expression Maps, but I'm looking for a way to export a MIDI file from Dorico, with the Expression Map converted to keyswitches. The data is obviously there in Dorico. Is there a way to export this data?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm probably misunderstanding you, Daryl, but when you export a MIDI file from Dorico, all the keyswitches that are normally played during playback are included in the exported MIDI.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> I'm probably misunderstanding you, Daryl, but when you export a MIDI file from Dorico, all the keyswitches that are normally played during playback are included in the exported MIDI.


Yes, but if one is using Expression Maps, one doesn't play put any keyswitches in. The articulations trigger the correct keyswitch via the Expression Map. Isn't that how it works?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

As I say, I think I'm misunderstanding you, sorry! 

Yes, the switches in the expression maps cause keyswitch notes to be played during playback, and those same keyswitch notes are also included in the exported MIDI.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2022)

Hah, that's what I wanted to know. Brilliant. I haven't managed to get it to work yet, but that's probably because I don't really know what I'm doing yet...! Thanks for the swift help. As usual.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

It really should be as simple as getting playback working such that the right keyswitches are being played (which you can hopefully tell by it playing the right techniques etc.), then choosing to export MIDI. If you need more help digging in, please let me know – I'm run off my feet at the moment, but John could no doubt jump on Zoom with you and hopefully quickly find whatever's not quite right.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks for the kind offer. I've figured it out. Part of the problem was that Dorico 4 has thinks in different places to the videos available, so I was missing steps by not being able to find what I was looking for.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

Yes, we know that in lots of places the application has moved on from the videos available, and poor Anthony is now beginning the gargantuan task of redoing the tutorial videos we've made over the years to reflect its current capabilities. It's a bit like painting the Forth road bridge – by the time he's done this next round, they'll all probably be out of date again!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2022)

May I suggest that for version 5 you add an Anthony clone feature.


----------

